# Night Surf Fishimg



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I am interested in going out surf fishing one night and I was wondering if it's 'ok' to do it anywhere. I have done it at Pickens in the past with a friend that had a night pass. I don't have a night pass and was wondering if its ok to fish at Chickenbone or East of Portofino at night? Thanks for the help.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Yup, you're good to go. Just not at state park without a night pass.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, you are all good as was stated above! I would watch the wave action for the next few days though! Its gonna be some high wave action? Might make it kinda hard to fish? Just my to cents! Good Luck Tight Lines!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds good! Thank you for the help!


----------

